# Gliptone true blue



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

WHAT IS IT?

Gliptone True blue

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

Premium quality exterior dressing for tyres, mouldings, bumpers and vinyl trim. Penetrates surface to produce long lasting water repellent shine. Beads water off tyres like they where waxed!

22oz £12.00 + p+p

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

My car tyres. Applied to one front wheel and one back wheel so durability can be measured on driven wheel. Yes the wheels do need a refurb.










WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

It went on very easily via a cobra tyre applicator, and the look is very natural with no sticky residue or slick shine mess. I like that in a dressing.

WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?

Easily applied and leaves a lovely natural finish, will update on durability before marking.

Thanks to Keith at Dayton car care for providing the samples.

http://www.daytonagbcarcareltd.co.uk
__________________


----------

